# Salutiamo



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

la primavera.
Alleggeriamoci ogni tanto dai brutti episodi.
A me solo il pensiero mette allegria.
Le temperature si alzano, i vestiti si alleggeriscono, .... iniziate a scoprirvi   , più sole, più moto, più gite .....


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Insomma. Qua ancora c’è l’aria fredda.  Faceva più caldo a Gennaio.


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Insomma. Qua ancora c’è l’aria fredda.  Faceva più caldo a Gennaio.


Quando inizi a scoprirti un po'?

Ti stai preparando per la prova costume?


----------



## omicron (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> la primavera.
> Alleggeriamoci ogni tanto dai brutti episodi.
> A me solo il pensiero mette allegria.
> Le temperature si alzano, i vestiti si alleggeriscono, .... iniziate a scoprirvi   , più sole, più moto, più gite .....


oggi c'è il sole ma fa freddo  ma che vuoi scoprire, io sono anziana, mi fa male la cervicale


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oggi c'è il sole ma fa freddo  ma che vuoi scoprire, io sono anziana, mi fa male la cervicale


Ma se sei una ragazzina .....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Marzo 2022)

Io ho già voglia di mare!
Di andare in giro con abitini leggeri...
Libera...


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho già voglia di mare!
> Di andare in giro con abitini leggeri...
> Libera...


Brava. Iniziate a spogliarvi   

Intanto sto lavorando per sfoggiare la fisicata estiva


----------



## omicron (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma se sei una ragazzina .....


 20 anni fa


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho già voglia di mare!
> Di andare in giro con abitini leggeri...
> Libera...


Dillo a me


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

Equinozio di primavera 
Luce luce luce


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quando inizi a scoprirti un po'?
> 
> Ti stai preparando per la prova costume?


Appena il caldo ci degnerà della sua presenza.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho già voglia di mare!
> Di andare in giro con abitini leggeri...
> Libera...


A chi lo dici.


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Appena il caldo ci degnerà della sua presenza.


Vabbè...  attendiamo con impazienza


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Vabbè...  attendiamo con impazienza


non vedo l'ora che le donne  giovani si alleggeriscono  , iniziano a mettersi i pantaloncini e le gonne corte , è un bel vedere


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora che le donne  giovani si alleggeriscono  , iniziano a mettersi i pantaloncini e le gonne corte , è un bel vedere


Hai una certa età.
Evita di mostrare interesse


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

io guardo , ammiro  ma non tocco anzi spesso  non mi faccio notare   quando butto l'occhio


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora che le donne  giovani si alleggeriscono  , iniziano a mettersi i pantaloncini e le gonne corte , è un bel vedere


Questa è la vera primavera


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora che le donne  giovani si alleggeriscono  , iniziano a mettersi i pantaloncini e le gonne corte , è un bel vedere


Io se non sono corte non le metto. Odio le cose lunghe.


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io se non sono corte non le metto. Odio le cose lunghe.


quindi se tu mi passi davanti agli occhi io guardo ammiro e sospiro


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io se non sono corte non le metto. Odio le cose lunghe.


E mi sembra giusto


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io guardo , ammiro  ma non tocco anzi spesso  *non mi faccio notare*   quando butto l'occhio


Meglio.


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

comunque   le ragazze quando ti passano davanti con quei vestitini leggeri e con gonne imbarazzanti  tutte truccate , se la tirano perchè gli piace essere osservate  vedessi che sguardi piccati fanno  ma poi si girano per constatare se vengono ammirate .
Ecco perchè dicono che i vecchi sono lascivi


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi se tu mi passi davanti agli occhi io guardo ammiro e sospiro


Esattamente.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> comunque   le ragazze quando ti passano davanti con quei vestitini leggeri e con gonne imbarazzanti  tutte truccate , se la tirano perchè gli piace essere osservate  vedessi che sguardi piccati fanno  ma poi si girano per constatare se vengono ammirate .
> Ecco perchè dicono che i vecchi sono lascivi


Sì ovvio che lo fanno per farsi ammirare. Ma ci sta.


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio.


Ehhhh si .... però ogni tanto ci sgamano


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

però se ci facciamo scoprire dalle mogli speso ci dicono siete porci .
Un mio amico quando insieme guardavamo una ragazza con minigonna mi disse che lui si frenava perchè pensava alla figlia  giovane , ed io gli dissi , a me non frega nulla tanto io ho due maschi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io se non sono corte non le metto. Odio le cose lunghe.


Io passo dalla mini alla maxi..
Amo i gonnellini...
Ma anche i gonnellini...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> comunque   le ragazze quando ti passano davanti con quei vestitini leggeri e con gonne imbarazzanti  tutte truccate , se la tirano perchè gli piace essere osservate  vedessi che sguardi piccati fanno  ma poi si girano per constatare se vengono ammirate .
> Ecco perchè dicono che i vecchi sono lascivi


Ma figurati a una ragazza cosa frega dello sguardo di un vecchio. Non ti vedono nemmeno!
Tu da ragazzo guardavi se le vecchie ti apprezzavano?


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati a una ragazza cosa frega dello sguardo di un vecchio. Non ti vedono nemmeno!
> Tu da ragazzo guardavi se le vecchie ti apprezzavano?


forse , sai le navi scuola sono sempre state ambite


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io passo dalla mini alla maxi..
> Amo i gonnellini...
> Ma anche i gonnellini...


Io vado matto per gli abitini sopra il ginocchio


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse , sai le navi scuola sono sempre state ambite


Ma va là... ci sono limiti.
Quando una ventenne dice che le piacciono gli uomini vecchi, intende i quarantenni


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io passo dalla mini alla maxi..
> Amo i gonnellini...
> Ma anche i gonnellini...


Io sono bassina quindi le gonne lunghe non mi stanno benissimo.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati a una ragazza cosa frega dello sguardo di un vecchio. Non ti vedono nemmeno!
> Tu da ragazzo guardavi se le vecchie ti apprezzavano?


Dipende vecchio quanto però.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va là... ci sono limiti.
> Quando una ventenne dice che le piacciono gli uomini vecchi, intende i quarantenni


Io quando ne avevo 21 stavo con uno che ne aveva 37.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io quando ne avevo 21 stavo con uno che ne aveva 37.



Appunto non @ologramma


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto non @ologramma


tanto lo sa quanti anni ho


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> tanto lo sa quanti anni ho


E sai cosa le frega che tu la possa trovare attraente! 
Dai, orsù!
Se tua moglie lo facesse con dei ragazzi penseresti che non ci sta più con la testa!
Ma tu ci tieni a far sapere che ti funziona ancora il bigolo...


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

ma dai io attraente mai stato neanche in gioventù , forse un tipo si  ma bello mai.
Mia moglie  per come stiamo ora  ci metterei una mano ma che dico tutto il braccio sul fuoco , su quel campo ci ha messo una pietra sopra , ma che dico un autotreno pieno di sassi.
Per il bigolo non serve  fidati che funziona ancora ma manca la materia prima


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2022)

brune sto rileggendo questa discussione ora 
*Sesso mancanza di ...*
se leggi vedi quante donne e uomini si trovano anche giovani nella mia stessa situazione , che li hanno portati a tradire


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Boh sarà, ma io ho ancora freddo. 
Per gli abitini ci vuole ancora un po


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Boh sarà, ma io ho ancora freddo.
> Per gli abitini ci vuole ancora un po


Osa Ginevra, osa


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Osa Ginevra, osa


Ho osato, mi si rizzavano i capezzoli (volendo era anche sexy) i denti che battevano e il balbettare  compromrttevao  il tutto. Meglio aspettare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io sono bassina quindi le gonne lunghe non mi stanno benissimo.


Anche io...figurati . .
Ma mi piacciono troppo....effetto zingara


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho osato, *mi si rizzavano i capezzoli* (volendo era anche sexy) i denti che battevano e il balbettare  compromrttevao  il tutto. Meglio aspettare


Se dici così.... per me è già primavera


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma dai io attraente mai stato neanche in gioventù , forse un tipo si  ma bello mai.
> Mia moglie  per come stiamo ora  ci metterei una mano ma che dico tutto il braccio sul fuoco , su quel campo ci ha messo una pietra sopra , ma che dico un autotreno pieno di sassi.
> Per il bigolo non serve  fidati che funziona ancora ma manca la materia prima


Sono ammirata


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sai cosa le frega che tu la possa trovare attraente!
> Dai, orsù!
> Se tua moglie lo facesse con dei ragazzi penseresti che non ci sta più con la testa!
> Ma tu ci tieni a far sapere che ti funziona ancora il bigolo...


Ma il bigolo funziona ancora a quell’età. Mica ha 80 anni.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io...figurati . .
> Ma mi piacciono troppo....effetto zingara


Ne ho una lunga che però non metto da prima della gravidanza perché poi sono dimagrita.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se dici così.... per me è già primavera


Nono sei in calore?


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nono sei in calore?


Arf arf .....


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2022)

a me piace il freddo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me piace il freddo


Proprio...mai una gioia..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma il bigolo funziona ancora a quell’età. Mica ha 80 anni.


Dipende dalla salute.
Ma il punto è chi se ne frega.
Come chi se ne frega se una ha un bel culo o una bella schiena o belle gambe o non ha nulla di bello.
Non siamo sugli scaffali del supermercato.


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

@ologramma ..... hai un bel culo?


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora che le donne  giovani si alleggeriscono  , iniziano a mettersi i pantaloncini e le gonne corte , è un bel vedere


Stai calmo... 
Moooolto calmo...


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> comunque   le ragazze quando ti passano davanti con quei vestitini leggeri e con gonne imbarazzanti  tutte truccate , se la tirano perchè gli piace essere osservate  vedessi che sguardi piccati fanno  ma poi si girano per constatare se vengono ammirate .
> Ecco perchè dicono che i vecchi sono lascivi


Ma quali donne frequenti?


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Passi davanti agli anziani?


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io...figurati . .
> Ma mi piacciono troppo....effetto zingara


Anche a me. Anch'io sono piccola di statura, ma a una gonna lunga, se il modello mi piace, non rinuncio. Per l'estate ne ho diverse, un vestito e due gonne di cotone indiano, tutti colorati, bellissimi. E poi la classica gonna bianca in sangallo. Irrinunciabile. 
L'importante è che la lunghezza non "attappi" ancora di più. Io per esempio le porto poco sopra la caviglia. 

Ho anche vestitini sopra al ginocchio, però, @Nono...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma quali donne frequenti?


Quelle che passano davanti ai cantieri


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma il bigolo funziona ancora a quell’età. Mica ha 80 anni.


Perché tra 75 e 80 c'è un abisso, eh...


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anche a me. Anch'io sono piccola di statura, ma a una gonna lunga, se il modello mi piace, non rinuncio. Per l'estate ne ho diverse, un vestito e due gonne di cotone indiano, tutti colorati, bellissimi. E poi la classica gonna bianca in sangallo. Irrinunciabile.
> L'importante è che la lunghezza non "attappi" ancora di più. Io per esempio le porto poco sopra la caviglia.
> 
> Ho anche vestitini sopra al ginocchio, però, @Nono...


Ecco .... m'interessa l'ultima parte


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> la primavera.
> Alleggeriamoci ogni tanto dai brutti episodi.
> A me solo il pensiero mette allegria.
> Le temperature si alzano, i vestiti si alleggeriscono, .... iniziate a scoprirvi   , più sole, più moto, più gite .....


Ma se si gela...


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma se si gela...


Ma c'è nono a scaldarvi


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma c'è nono a scaldarvi


Sei caloroso...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sei caloroso...


Hai trovato un volontario che ti scalda cosa vuoi di più


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sei caloroso...


Una stufetta


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai trovato un volontario che ti scalda cosa vuoi di più


Si, ma solo col Vestitino..... gonna lunga no


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, ma solo col Vestitino..... gonna lunga no


Ricordaglielo spesso


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ricordaglielo spesso


Le mando un Outlook


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Le mando un Outlook


Anche tre o quattro


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono hai i bollenti spiriti stasera? Io più che di vestitini ho voglia di bikini, spiaggia, sole e di  lui...il mio amico mare!!! Quanto mi manca!!!


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nono hai i bollenti spiriti stasera? Io più che di vestitini ho voglia di bikini, spiaggia, sole e di  lui...il mio amico mare!!! Quanto mi manca!!!


 ma no gioco .... la primavera mi porta il buon umore ... anch'io avrei voglia di mare .... e di bikini


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> ma no gioco .... la primavera mi porta il buon umore ... anch'io avrei voglia di mare .... e di bikini


Anche io adoro questa stagione, è sempre come risvegliarsi da un lungo sonno...


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai trovato un volontario che ti scalda cosa vuoi di più


Eh lo so... ma fa così con tutte!


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nono hai i bollenti spiriti stasera? Io più che di vestitini ho voglia di bikini, spiaggia, sole e di  lui...il mio amico mare!!! Quanto mi manca!!!


Anche a me, tanto...


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nono hai i bollenti spiriti stasera? Io più che di vestitini ho voglia di bikini, spiaggia, sole e di  lui...il mio amico mare!!! Quanto mi manca!!!


Anche a me, tanto...


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, ma solo col Vestitino..... gonna lunga no


Ma sono intriganti...


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh lo so... ma fa così con tutte!


Mi conosci


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla salute.
> Ma il punto è chi se ne frega.
> Come chi se ne frega se una ha un bel culo o una bella schiena o belle gambe o non ha nulla di bello.
> Non siamo sugli scaffali del supermercato.


Poi la schiena soprattutto.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Passi davanti agli anziani?


Se li trovo sulla strada che sto percorrendo di certo mica torno indietro.


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Poi la schiena soprattutto.


Perché? Un uomo con una bella schiena .... no????


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Perché tra 75 e 80 c'è un abisso, eh...


Beh un po’ sì. Come tra 35 e 40.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nono hai i bollenti spiriti stasera? Io più che di vestitini ho voglia di bikini, spiaggia, sole e di  lui...il mio amico mare!!! Quanto mi manca!!!


A chi lo dici.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché? Un uomo con una bella schiena .... no????


Eh non so non è una parte su cui mi soffermo a guardare diciamo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mi conosci


Da mo'...


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A chi lo dici.


Etta a te manca il guardiano del mare più che il mare


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se li trovo sulla strada che sto percorrendo di certo mica torno indietro.


Io intendevo apposta...


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Etta a te manca il guardiano del mare più che il mare


Vero. Beh ma anche il mare e l’estate in generale dai.


----------



## Etta (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io intendevo apposta...


Ah no vabbè quello no. Solo fino ad una certa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh lo so... ma fa così con tutte!


Apposto, prendi il numerino


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla salute.
> Ma il punto è chi se ne frega.
> Come *chi se ne frega se una ha un bel culo* o una bella schiena o belle gambe o non ha nulla di bello.
> Non siamo sugli scaffali del supermercato.


No no, aspetta,  ragioniamo...


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No no, aspetta,  ragioniamo...


Orbis ogni tanto ricompare.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nono hai i bollenti spiriti stasera? Io più che di vestitini ho voglia di bikini, spiaggia, sole e di  lui...il mio amico mare!!! Quanto mi manca!!!





Etta ha detto:


> A chi lo dici.


Ha detto "amico mare", non "amico *al* mare"


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me piace il freddo


alaska


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho osato, mi si rizzavano i capezzoli (volendo era anche sexy) i denti che battevano e il balbettare  compromrttevao  il tutto. Meglio aspettare


una mattina ho visto una signora, in piena botta di calore da menopausa spero... minigonna, stivali alti senza calze, gambe blu causa freddo 


Etta ha detto:


> Io quando ne avevo 21 stavo con uno che ne aveva 37.


confermo io a 21 "stavo" con uno di 36 e gli davo del vecchio


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> @ologramma ..... hai un bel culo?


si  duro e tosto  anche vergine ,ma sono etero  ti dice male perchè preferisco farlo ma alle donne ,gli uomini mai avuto solo l'idea di farlo



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelle che passano davanti ai cantieri


no li mai viste  , ma per strada è un dolce vedere poi mi aspetta il mare li c'è poco da immaginare



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono ammirata


che vuoi farci  sono fatto così ............per ora


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> alaska
> 
> una mattina ho visto una signora, in piena botta di calore da menopausa spero... minigonna, stivali alti senza calze, gambe blu causa freddo
> 
> confermo io a 21 "stavo" con uno di 36 e gli davo del vecchio


ma che problemi avevate a quell'età a stare con uno così grande?
Io a 21 stavo con uno di 5 anni più grande di me e già mi rompeva a sufficienza.

io ne ho vista una col vestitino a mezza manica senza calze in bicicletta, con tanto di cestino infiorato. Io ero con cappotto e cappuccio


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma che problemi avevate a quell'età a stare con uno così grande?
> Io a 21 stavo con uno di 5 anni più grande di me e già mi rompeva a sufficienza.
> 
> io ne ho vista una col vestitino a mezza manica senza calze in bicicletta, con tanto di cestino infiorato. Io ero con cappotto e cappuccio


perchè problemi? mi piaceva e mi piaceva pure parecchio, era anche sposato e con un bambino piccolo (è tutt'ora sposato e ha due figli grandi, tra l'altro) 

io ho un collega che come arrivano i 15 gradi va di pantaloncini e t-shirt, io col giubbotto che lo guardo così


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perchè problemi? mi piaceva e mi piaceva pure parecchio, era anche sposato e con un bambino piccolo (è tutt'ora sposato e ha due figli grandi, tra l'altro)
> 
> io ho un collega che come arrivano i 15 gradi va di pantaloncini e t-shirt, io col giubbotto che lo guardo così


io ho sempre selezionato molto, per dire mai preso in considerazione uno già impegnato, volevo vivermi la storia in piena luce,fare cosa insieme senza limiti.
Poteva anche piacermi un botto ma non lo prendevo in considerazione.
L'età era fondamentale , io avevo voglia di divertirmi ed uno troppo grande era una sorta di palla al piede.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ho sempre selezionato molto, per dire mai preso in considerazione uno già impegnato, volevo vivermi la storia in piena luce,fare cosa insieme senza limiti.
> Poteva anche piacermi un botto ma non lo prendevo in considerazione.
> L'età era fondamentale , io avevo voglia di divertirmi ed uno troppo grande era una sorta di palla al piede.


ah ma io mica stavo solo con lui, mi sono divertita parecchio in quel periodo, d'altro canto lui non mi garantiva l'esclusiva e non m riferisco alla moglie ma alle altre amanti, pertanto non gliela garantivo neanche io


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma che problemi avevate a quell'età a stare con uno così grande?
> Io a 21 stavo con uno di 5 anni più grande di me e già mi rompeva a sufficienza.


Ma io spesso. Come vedi anche adesso io guardo quelli di 50.  Poi, sempre a 21, ero uscita con il famoso cameriere di 53. Pensare che adesso ne ha 66 aiuto. Somiglia a Gianni Morandi tra l’altro.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma io spesso. Come vedi anche adesso io guardo quelli di 50.  Poi, sempre a 21, ero uscita con il famoso cameriere di 53. Pensare che adesso ne ha 66 aiuto. Somiglia a Gianni Morandi tra l’altro.


gianni morandi ha 80 anni


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ho sempre selezionato molto, per dire mai preso in considerazione uno già impegnato, volevo vivermi la storia in piena luce,fare cosa insieme senza limiti.
> Poteva anche piacermi un botto ma non lo prendevo in considerazione.
> L'età era fondamentale , *io avevo voglia di divertirmi ed uno troppo grande era una sorta di palla al piede.*


Perché palla al piede?


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> gianni morandi ha 80 anni


Intendevo esteticamente non per età.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si  duro e tosto  anche vergine ,ma sono etero  ti dice male perchè preferisco farlo ma alle donne ,gli uomini mai avuto solo l'idea di farlo
> 
> 
> no li mai viste  , ma per strada è un dolce vedere poi mi aspetta il mare li c'è poco da immaginare
> ...


Il sarcasmo ti è sconosciuto?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> gianni morandi ha 80 anni


77


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 77


Può essere mio nonno.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Può essere mio nonno.


Già è sposato con una più giovane. Basta così.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Può essere mio nonno.


sarebbe un nonno giovane per te con solo 42 anni di differenza


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già è sposato con una più giovane. Basta così.


Chiamalo scemo.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sarebbe un nonno giovane per te con solo 42 anni di differenza


I miei nonni ne hanno 82.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Può essere mio nonno.


Nonostante mi sia cordialmente antipatico, a sua "discolpa" per essere stato citato qui, non mi pare abbia mai rincorso le ragazzette.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chiamalo scemo.


Guarda che è del 1957, non del 1987.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma io spesso. Come vedi anche adesso io guardo quelli di 50.  Poi, sempre a 21, ero uscita con il famoso cameriere di 53. Pensare che adesso ne ha 66 aiuto. Somiglia a Gianni Morandi tra l’altro.


Che tristezza


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I miei nonni ne hanno 82.


Ah quindi tutti hanno fatto figli giovani…


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché palla al piede?


Perché  più erano grandi più rompevano i coglioni. Non andavano mai bene, persone, posti, e via così


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché  più erano grandi più rompevano i coglioni. Non andavano mai bene, persone, posti, e via così


Ah io quello non te lo so dire
Perché essendo lui sposato ovviamente non facevamo niente di tutto quello che hai scritto


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah io quello non te lo so dire
> Perché essendo lui sposato ovviamente non facevamo niente di tutto quello che hai scritto


Quando ero giovane e libera, non volevo gente part time, avevo accettato solo una condizione di merda perché lui cambiava spesso fidanzate, ma era mio coetaneo


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quando ero giovane e libera, non volevo gente part time, avevo accettato solo una condizione di merda perché lui cambiava spesso fidanzate, ma era mio coetaneo


Come ho scritto prima, ci “stavo” 
Tra virgolette 
Lui era sposato e aveva parecchie amanti 
Io mi facevo la mia vita, quando potevamo stare insieme avevo assoluto piacere a starci insieme


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Nonostante mi sia cordialmente antipatico, a sua "discolpa" per essere stato citato qui, non mi pare abbia mai rincorso le ragazzette.


Che ne sai? Mica va a sbandierare la sua vita privata.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Guarda che è del 1957, non del 1987.


Ah ok hanno solo una decina d’anni di differenza. Avevo capito di più.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che tristezza


De gustibus. Ci sono anche quelle che hanno il toyboy invece.



omicron ha detto:


> Ah quindi tutti hanno fatto figli giovani…


Era un’altra epoca. Negli anni ‘60, 18-20 anni, era normalissimo figliare.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Era un’altra epoca. Negli anni ‘60, 18-20 anni, era normalissimo figliare.


Ma anche no, mia mamma aveva 30 anni quando è nata mia sorella 
Ed è pure del sud


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché  più erano grandi più rompevano i coglioni. Non andavano mai bene, persone, posti, e via così


Oh, beh, ma anche molti giovani sono così. Dipende dalla persona.



omicron ha detto:


> Come ho scritto prima, ci “stavo”
> Tra virgolette
> Lui era sposato e aveva parecchie amanti
> Io mi facevo la mia vita, quando potevamo stare insieme avevo assoluto piacere a starci insieme


Diciamo che era più una situazione “occasionale” giusto?



omicron ha detto:


> Ma anche no, mia mamma aveva 30 anni quando è nata mia sorella
> Ed è pure del sud


Non ho detto che era la prassi, ho detto che era normalissimo, nel senso che non venivi vista male. Ora se figli a 18 anni sei additata.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che ne sai? Mica va a sbandierare la sua vita privata.


Mi fai ridere. È un personaggio pubblico, la sua vita privata la conoscono tutti. Si è fatto pure un profilo Instagram, che aggiorna in modo compulsivo. Si sa chi sono state le sue donne ufficiali e non, e non è mai stato con ragazze molto più giovani.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> De gustibus. Ci sono anche quelle che hanno il toyboy invece.


Che tristezza


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mi fai ridere. È un personaggio pubblico, la sua vita privata la conoscono tutti. Si è fatto pure un profilo Instagram, che aggiorna in modo compulsivo. Si sa chi sono state le sue donne ufficiali e non, e non è mai stato con ragazze molto più giovani.


Perché secondo te andrebbe a sbandierare l’eventuale amante giovincella su Ig? Logico che se la terrebbe ben nascosta. Ammesso ce l’abbia perché, appunto, è solo un’ipotesi.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Diciamo che era più una situazione “occasionale” giusto?


Occasionale direi di no, ci sentivamo quotidianamente e ci vedevamo 2/3 volte la settimana
Anche se non sempre finivamo a letto insieme 
Però non era una relazione sulla quale fantasticare e lo sapevo perfettamente 


Etta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che era la prassi, ho detto che era normalissimo, nel senso che non venivi vista male. Ora se figli a 18 anni sei additata.


mah… se lo dici tu… mio babbo e i miei zii si sono sposati tutti tra gli anni 60 e gli anni 70 ed avevano tutti più di 25 anni


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che tristezza


Eh che debbo dirti. Ognuno hai propri gusti.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Occasionale direi di no, ci sentivamo quotidianamente e ci vedevamo 2/3 volte la settimana
> Anche se non sempre finivamo a letto insieme
> Però non era una relazione sulla quale fantasticare e lo sapevo perfettamente
> 
> mah… se lo dici tu… mio babbo e i miei zii si sono sposati tutti tra gli anni 60 e gli anni 70 ed avevano tutti più di 25 anni


I miei verso fine anni ‘80 ed avevano poco più di 20 anni.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I miei verso fine anni ‘80 ed avevano poco più di 20 anni.


Appunto
Presto


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché secondo te andrebbe a sbandierare l’eventuale amante giovincella su Ig? Logico che se la terrebbe ben nascosta. Ammesso ce l’abbia perché, appunto, è solo un’ipotesi.


Lo vedo troppo trasparente per un comportamento simile. Ti ripeto, a me è antipatico, ma è una mia opinione. Ma non è farfallone.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto
> Presto


Una volta si trovava abbastanza presto il lavoro, e molti lavori, a differenza di oggi, non richiedevano la  laurea. Oggi invece ora finisci di studiare e trovi lavoro, fai tempo a morire.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lo vedo troppo trasparente per un comportamento simile. Ti ripeto, a me è antipatico, ma è una mia opinione. Ma non è farfallone.


Sai quante persone del tutto insospettabili hanno l’amante?


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sai quante persone del tutto insospettabili hanno l’amante?


Per tua fortuna.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per tua fortuna.


Cosa c’entro io?


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Una volta si trovava abbastanza presto il lavoro, e molti lavori, a differenza di oggi, non richiedevano la  laurea. Oggi invece ora finisci di studiare e trovi lavoro, fai tempo a morire.


Forse dove stai tu


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entro io?


Perché se non ci fossero traditori, tu che faresti?


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Forse dove stai tu


Io vedo mie coetanee che hanno iniziato a figliare ora, appena dopo i 30, o addirittura alcune non hanno nemmeno figli.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Perché se non ci fossero traditori, tu che faresti?


Ma mica solo io. Io sono una gocciolina d’acqua in un oceano. Comunque sì, è vero, meno male che ci sono.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io vedo mie coetanee che hanno iniziato a figliare ora, appena dopo i 30, o addirittura alcune non hanno nemmeno figli.


Le mie amiche che non hanno figli
Non li hanno perché non li vogliono 
Poi ci sono le coppie che non li possono avere
Ma quello è un altro discorso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io vedo mie coetanee che hanno iniziato a figliare ora, appena dopo i 30, o addirittura alcune non hanno nemmeno figli.


Beh ma ormai è normale figliare dopo i 30...
Ormai l età media  per avere il primo figlio si è alzata di brutto...
Ormai è quasi la normalità averlo a 40 anni...


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le mie amiche che non hanno figli
> Non li hanno perché non li vogliono
> Poi ci sono le coppie che non li possono avere
> Ma quello è un altro discorso


Sì infatti dipende dalla persona. Chi li vuole e chi non.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma ormai è normale figliare dopo i 30...
> Ormai l età media  per avere il primo figlio si è alzata di brutto...
> Ormai è quasi la normalità averlo a 40 anni...


Sì in effetti. Come la paranoica che ne ha 41 e il figlio ha l’età della mia.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sarcasmo ti è sconosciuto?


Che vuoi farci se nel dire la verità ,tu lo reputi sarcasmo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Che vuoi farci se nel dire la verità ,tu lo reputi sarcasmo


Quello che ho scritto io era sarcasmo.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì in effetti. Come la paranoica che ne ha 41 e il figlio ha l’età della mia.


Anch’io ne ho 40 e mia figlia è grande come la tua


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anch’io ne ho 40 e mia figlia è grande come la tua


Infatti si stava dicendo che ora i figli li fanno più tardi rispetto ad anni fa. Preciso: non e’ una regola.


----------

